# Stolen equiptment from buxton (a floney)



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

Pier and Surf friends, I am a member here, and I have been since 2007, can you please help me recover $3000.00 of my stolen gear. Dare County Shefiff Incident # 12-0815-21 Stolen from Cape Pines Hotel. I am returning to Afghanistan. Dare County cares less. You see this gear, you inform me. [email protected] I already gave the boy x2 chances to give me my gear back, [_cut by BubbaHoTep_]. You can't steal from me at this level and think you will get away with this after giving you x2 chances to give me my gear back.

2ea	BREAKAWAY HDX CASTING RODS	2010	219.99	439.98	
2ea	DIAWA SALTIST 30 REEL	2010	179.99	359.98	
1ea	BREAKAWAY OMEGA CASTING ROD	2012	219.99	219.99	
1ea	PENN SQL12 REEL	2012	149.99	149.99	
2 ea	SHIMANO TLD25 REELS	2010	179.99	359.98	
4ea	DIAWA SALTIST BG 30 REELS	2012	179.99	719.96	
2ea	SHIMANO SUSTAIN4000FG REELS	2012	349.99	699.98	
1ea	BASS PRO SHOP REEL BAG	2012	26.99	26.99	
1ea LEATHER WALLET	2010	300.00	300.00


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

And please I'm raw enough to know whether I'm checking ebay or craiglist out OBX, I only had x2 weeks vacation. This beautiful individual occupied 1 of them. the Dare County Sherrif occupied x1 hour. Hotel cost, gas cost, stolen gear, my time....we are easity into 10K+. Contact Jessie Anderson (757) 560-1336, he broke into her home and stole $600. Contact SGT Scrabrough 252 473 3444. Or Deputy Tami Willis at the same number.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

unfortunately you have to let it go in order to protect the future of you and your family. however, if they show up in my neck of the woods i've heard perpetrators make excellent catfish bait.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Shark bait! Even better... stop feeding your hogs now. They eat EVERYTHING!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

hope you recover your gear. this world is becoming something else. my brother was pistol whiped and robed last week. its a shame what some ppl go and do instead of getting a job and making your own money and buying your own ****.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

God Bless Ya Brother, hope they catch the Ratbastard and you have a Safe Tour


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Jspeps, I thank you for your service to our nation. I, too, hate a thief.

A couple of things:

(1) I am confused as to why this is on the marketplace. Are you offering those prices for the return of your gear??? If not, the thread needs to be moved.

(2) I am going to edit your post and remove the specific references to the places where people work. I am doing this because I fear potential liability issues for this site. I may be making a mountain out of a molehill, but I would rather come down on the side of caution on this matter.

It sucks that all this happened. I hope you get your gear back or that appropriate restitution is made, and I don't have a problem at all with your putting out there what's been stolen for folks to keep an eye out. I just think some of the specifics might be going over the line a little bit and pose liability issues that none of us want. 

BHT


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

PEP check your pm's


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*So sorry these JAGOFFS stole your stuff...*

This year has been the worse year for thefts on this Island... It is an epidemic ... There have been over 100 thefts of fishing tackle in the Buxton area in the last 6 months... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO IT IS... The police are doing nothing, they say they have to catch them red handed, but come on.....It just is not right... GGGG isn't it a coincidence, the one guy got out of JAIL that day... Come on Guys, put these guys under the JAIL, we do not need these kind of folks living amongst us.... We all KNOW WHO IT IS, DO SOMETHING.....Start on the CrossRoads and then Head South.... 


Thank You so Much for your Service, without you we could not do what we do... Again thank You....I will be sending you a list of names but sounds like you all ready have them....So do the police...

JAM


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

" Something smells rotten in the state of Denmark".


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Backwoods Justice


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

How do you know who did it? How can you know who did it, and yet say that the police won't listen to you? I'm a bit confused on that one...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

....and the plot thickens.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Ya'll wanna borrow my X-large fishing mallet? It has uses other than attracting fish to the surf.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> Backwoods Justice


It's easy to dish out "Backwoods Justice" when you need somebody to be mad at. I'm still more than curious how the OP knows who the suspect is... Is it based on some sort of "educated guess", or was the crime witnessed? Are there any facts, or just the usual suspects?

I would have a hard time believing that even the most inept police department wouldn't hear you out, if you had some actual evidence. Help us out, here... There are always creative ways to solve problems, but not if there isn't anything to work with.

God knows I'm not trying to call you out, jspeps, but you named names, (or at least made it obvious to locals who know the people and places you made reference to) and that's pretty serious. When it comes down to that, you're either right or you're not.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to go down to the OBX and not think twice about leaving stuff visible inside my vehicle overnight or rods outside the house or on a deck. Figured the locals were honest good down to earth folks and knew better than to bite the hand (tourist trade) that feeds them anyway, and most visitors to a place like the OBX are the sort of people who value it precisely because it's the kind of place you can leave doors unlocked and stuff outside and relax b/c it isn't the kind of place that has typical big city problems - so they act accordingly to keep it that way. Sadly that's all no longer the case. Seems like every year now there are a few more bad apples in the barrel.

I've always been willing to drive a few extra hours and go to a little more effort to get to the OBX rather than a nearer, more convenient beach, because it was a different kind of place in so many ways. Between the reduced beach access, increased federal rule-making and permit-charging, and the rise in these types of crime problems, the difference is getting less and less and the added expense and hassle harder to justify.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you've got Drug Heads Theives everywhere, even in the OBX


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"This year has been the worse year for thefts on this Island... It is an epidemic ... There have been over 100 thefts of fishing tackle in the Buxton area in the last 6 months... EVERYONE KNOWS WHO IT IS... The police are doing nothing, they say they have to catch them red handed, but come on.....It just is not right... GGGG isn't it a coincidence, the one guy got out of JAIL that day... Come on Guys, put these guys under the JAIL, we do not need these kind of folks living amongst us.... We all KNOW WHO IT IS, DO SOMETHING.....Start on the CrossRoads and then Head South.... "

Looks like Dare County Sheriff's need to set up a "Bait Truck" sting operation, should take only a night or two of babysitting a truck with a loaded roof rack especially if they have a good idea of who is the "person of interest"

That is a lot of tackle to lose especially for a Soldier who is risking his life to protect us, and unfortunately also protecting the thief who would appear to have a significant drug habit to maintain.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I got invited to help out with the rent one October fishing trip a while back. (couple of years back). We stayed a week in some condos back behind Oden's dock I believe it was. It seemed like a nice place...may be though we didn't have nothing stolen the whole trip. "I" being the only person of our group of 5-6 total was the only person who would take the effort or time to put my tackle inside during the night. I would take a two 10 1/2 ftrs, a 11 1/2ftr, two 7ft rods/reels up the stair well every morning and every evening. It was a bi**h and hassle. Sometimes the guys would be waiting on me to be ready. After a couple of days of doing this I made sure I wasn't waited on by no one finally. Then I got the idea of just leaning them against the back upper deck railing, coming inside going upstairs then picking them up and putting them out of sight on the upper deck. I made sure that where we were at that no one could see them up there and to this day I don't think no one ever did. 

I was trying to have a mindset of "what would I do to get something if I was going to get it quick" thought. Anyway, what I am saying is later on during the week one of the guys that invited me down and the one whom rented the condo and set the trip up said while we were sitting around at supper......"Arthur, you sure are intense about your rods/reels etc.!!".......

The rest never had nothing as we even know of "looked" at as far as we know but I don't get or obtain things or tackle easily and after having a daughter getting married and two of them in college my fishing stuff has to last a long time. I know how much pleasure I have when I fish and if I just take some of that pleasure and put that into effort protecting my stuff then till I die I will be INTENSE.

Sorry for the rambling,

RT P.S. Like Garbo said, it would not take many nights to bust the people doing this mess.....maybe some time someone will "just take care of these thieves rather extreme and quick" because they will never stop since the beginning.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Looks like Dare County Sheriff's need to set up a "Bait Truck" sting operation, should take only a night or two of babysitting a truck with a loaded roof rack especially if they have a good idea of who is the "person of interest"


Even better, would be to let that stuff walk, and find out what's being done with it after the initial acquisition - killing two birds with one stone, effectively.

There are real clever ways to set up, and catch thieves. I certainly won't stick up for them when caught in the act.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds like the Drug Heads Theives are/is related to someone to me ...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Why don't we put this one to bed. This kid got picked up the other night on a breakin at on of the surf shops the other night. Same kid that was busted on a heroin possession trying to return from VA beach not to long ago, was on the radio. Got bailed out and right back to it. My guess is this time not so lucky. Its a shame he was a good kid before getting caught up in the devil. Apparently the trans state offense makes him a 2 time Federal Felony offender. This poor boy is staring down 3-5 with real animals. I hope he lives through it. Mods should turn this off. Not good for fishing or Buxton commerce. Peix Out


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Peixaria said:


> Why don't we put this one to bed. This kid got picked up the other night on a breakin at on of the surf shops the other night. Same kid that was busted on a heroin possession trying to return from VA beach not to long ago, was on the radio. Got bailed out and right back to it. My guess is this time not so lucky. Its a shame he was a good kid before getting caught up in the devil. Apparently the trans state offense makes him a 2 time Federal Felony offender. This poor boy is staring down 3-5 with real animals. I hope he lives through it. Mods should turn this off. Not good for fishing or Buxton commerce. Peix Out


The truth is the truth and if this thread keeps somebody else's gear safe that's great ... That Kid made is own bed now hopefully he has to lie in it ... there's help out there if you want it but if you don't screw ya ...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Now police can hopefully focus on the ones he sold the goods to. Maybe it will turn out the victims get there stuff back, hope so.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A bag of reels was found the same day near this guys house. Not listed above. The police that came said "I don't see a bag of reels I don't need the paper work". That is why nothing is being done. Lazy do nothing force. You name the color bag and what kind of reels I know who has them.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> A bag of reels was found the same day near this guys house. Not listed above. The police that came said I don't see a bag of reels I don't need the paper work. That is why nothing is being done. Lazy do nothing force. You name the color and what kind of reels I know who has them.


This is what we are hoping for, brother. The OP has been asked via PM to provide descriptions of the reels/rods/wraps and post up any pics he might have so some of you good folks can maybe help him out.

I did what I felt I needed to do in the thread by removing the business names. Right now, I am not going to close it.

IMO, it is important that folks on P&S feel they can turn to their brothers and sisters on this site in times like this and they can maybe help each other out. 

I'm gathering there's a pretty good idea who is doing this, based on the posts. Police sound like they know, too.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"This poor boy is staring down 3-5 with real animals. I hope he lives through it. Mods should turn this off. Not good for fishing or Buxton commerce."

I am glad you still have such respect for the young addict, you should also look at it from the perspective that probably the best thing that ever happened to the young man at this point of his life is that he was caught in the act, and caught by the Police instead of a scared and armed homeowner or visiting tourist looking to protect their belongings and family.

If it is one of the young men I think it is, he is in for a difficult time as he will be the prey, not the predator. If he was a good boy before the Heroin, he will have ample time to get back to being the person he was at one time, at the moment he seems to be an out of control addict.

The mods should turn this thread off when the original poster gets his all equipment back, I hope he lives through Afghanistan and when he comes back from that distant dangerous place, I hope he can fish the OBX in peace next time instead of dealing with major theft.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive heard about this before, i know someone who is going to the area soon, ill tell him I hope the OP gets his stuff back and i am thankful for his service


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I was Contacted By Seve and here is someones rod and reel. And a Contact number to*

to get said stuff back.. I will post everything that comes my way, we will bang at this One Rod One Reel at a Time if we have to.. 

Steve Landes
I was just down for saturday and went to sherriffs office to pick up my rods.he tried to give me one that wasnt mine and he found the reel only for te second one.the one that was not mine was a solid gold bait caster on a tica rod if u know anyone looking for it.call if any ?'s 540-434-2518.thanks,steve

JAM
..


----------

